# Looking for villa?



## wifey (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi can anyone recommend a good estate agent, in cairo, been looking on and off now for 6 months, we want a villa either lake view, or katamiya heights, we always find something, but unfortuntly someone else seems to get it, need to find somewhere soon. Would also like to meet any expat wifes for coffee mornings and a chat.


----------



## racecar (Jul 10, 2009)

wifey,
Call this man. He is very good but really knows Maadi very well. 
Abdel, 012 2716529. he works for E-Dar
Good luck


----------



## wifey (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks racecar, will give him a ring!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Hi Wifey
Check out the real estate section at
www dot expatoasis dot com
All businesses and servces are referred by expats, screened by expats for expats, I highly recommend this site.
You will also find their notice boards with promotions and specials at places expats gather ACE club, BCA clubs, Maadi house, AUC, international schools, USAid etc
Best of luck with the house hunting.
NZC


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

hey wifey, just to let you know how it works with the the real estate agencies in egypt! the more the asked monthly rental price is, the more the agent would get..so landlords would tend to put the asked monthly rental value up so it covers the agent's commission.

thought it would be worth mentioning it!

Good luck with your property hunting
have any further quires, please just ask
cheers


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

try coldwell banker or era


----------

